
New GMAIL Looks to be written in php - amonte
https://amonnyesigye.blogspot.com/2018/04/new-gmail-looks-to-be-written-in-php.html
======
maaarghk
Those tools use what are known as heuristics. You can't reliably detect such a
thing except by the return of an X-Powered-By header that denotes php
specifically. Anything else is just guesswork.

